# Anybody have a Stanley Adjustable Sawhorse?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’m thinking about buying a Stanley #STST60626 Adjustable Sawhorse and I can’t find the extended width. I’m hoping for at least 3ft wide. 

Right now I’m using a nonadjustable with a 42” 2x4 attached to it but it’s a pain to transport and haul up and down stairs so I want something more compact.

Anyway if anybody has one and who could give me the measurement, it would be much appreciated. :smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Check out these reviews on Amazon...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AKZ5U0A/ref=uwl_bm_im_dp

Some collapsed and others folded. Maybe the weight was too much to ask for with a lightweight saw horse. 

As a hobbyist, it would be nice to have the adjustable height and the extenders to support a sheet of 3/4 ply so it could be cut down.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks MT, I see from the reviews that the height adjustment is a problem, but I probably will not ever use that part of it and I’m really only interested in the width. I have a 3’x8’ table with rails on each side and I can’t support it in the middle so I need to be able to span at least 3ft.

I have 5 plastic Sawhorses some for over 25 years and two metal ones, the metal ones are strong but they are a heavy and a pain to open up. I love the plastic ones because they don’t damage my hardwood floors and are light enough to haul up and down stairs. I’ve used the hell out of my plastic ones and never had a problem of course you have be aware that they are plastic.

In the photo below you can see how I duct taped on the 2x4s so I can cut them off in a hurry if needed.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

According to the specifications in the link the width of the horse expands to roughly 27 11/16" You might make a saw horse that accepts a loose 2x4 instead of having to tape it on. All you would have to do is make a notch on each end with a 1 1/2" x 3 1/2" hole for the board.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Steve, but I absolutely hate wood sawhorses and I've built a lot of them. I just don't have the space for them and I've always had to store them outside in the weather where they get wet and warp or rot away. It would be different if I had a large warehouse shop to work in.
I was really hesitant when I first bought a plastic set and I got a lot ridicule from all my builder friends, but I got to say it was the best thing I've ever did because I was working out of my van at the time. They are light weight and fold up for easy storage plus I don't have to worry about them getting wet. 
The only thing about the plastic is that the hot year round desert sun can take a toll on the plastic, but nothing that a little shade can't solve.:smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Johnny I was at Lowe's this morning and measured the sawhorse with top extended. 46 inches. But any downward pressure on the extension would make it flex and try to buckle or fold.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Johnny I was at Lowe's this morning and measured the sawhorse with top extended. 46 inches. But any downward pressure on the extension would make it flex and try to buckle or fold.


Thanks MT, I think that will work perfectly for me since my makeshift sawhorse is about the same dimensions. The one I'm using now will also tip if too much weight is put on the edge, but I usaly have my wife help me set it down evenly so that don't happen. :smile:
I will probably buy one.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I stopped at Lowes on my home from work and I'm a little disappointed. I don't care about the height adjustment and it does not look very reliable anyway although I would never use it. 

The extensions which is the only reasons I'm interested are really weak like MT Stringer mentioned and much worst that I thought. I don't know if there is a load rating on the extensions themselves, but it couldn't be more than 15 lbs tops.:thumbdown:

Oh well, I guess I'll have to look for another idea so I'm back to my makeshift 2x4s for now.:icon_sad:


----------

